

Show HN: System to organize and name your documents - galfarragem
https://github.com/we-build-dreams/folder-system

======
galfarragem
While scratching my own itch, I started developing this organization system
merging/adapting other systems. I work in architecture and organizing
(normally large) projects is essential for productivity optimization. Feedback
welcome!

